# Happy 47th Birthday Mike Tyson!



## Stickgrappler (Jun 30, 2013)

I made 4 animated GIF's for the occasion 


* Mike Tyson vs Hector Mercedes - March 6, 1985
(Iron Mike's professional debut)*








*Mike Tyson vs Trent Singleton - April 10, 1985*







*Mike Tyson vs Donald Halpin - May 23, 1985*







*
Mike Tyson vs Rick Spain - June 20, 1985*






More to come. Enjoy!

~sg


----------



## arnisador (Jun 30, 2013)

He was a force of nature in his prime!


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 30, 2013)

Woah, wait. Tysons only 47?! Holy crap, my sense of time is all sorts of broken!

*goes to watch some videos of Mike Tyson bludgeoning people


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 1, 2013)

Made these GIF's for my site, reposting here. Enjoy!

------------------------------------------------------------





*Mike Tyson vs Lorenzo Canady - Aug. 15, 1985 *







*Mike Tyson vs Michael Johnson - Sept. 5, 1985*







*Mike Tyson vs Donnie Long - Oct. 9, 1985*







*Mike Tyson vs Rober Colay - Oct. 25, 1985*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2013)

I remember most of those fights..... and Tyson was an amazing fighter......but more shocking is that Mike Tyson is 47....which means I'm....well... older

Tyson was actually in a youth prison near where I use to live...I believe it is where it all got its start....but I could be wrong about that


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah, always wondered what could have been if Tyson stayed with Cayton/Jacobs/Atlas/Rooney and avoided King's/Givens' hooks

speed + fury + power


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 2, 2013)

Stickgrappler said:


> Yeah, always wondered what could have been if Tyson stayed with Cayton/Jacobs/Atlas/Rooney and avoided King's/Givens' hooks
> 
> speed + fury + power




Wondered the same thing myself a few times


----------

